# لاتخف



## استفانوس (8 سبتمبر 2006)

لا تخف ... 
لا ترتعب ... 
أنا خالق الكل
أنا ملك الملوك
و رب الجنود ضابط الكل
 و انت ابني المدلل جدا عندي حبيب قلبي لذتي معك اوسكت الملائكة لااسمع صلاتك أنا من يمسح دمعك
أما أمرتك
 تشدد    وتشجّع     لا ترهب ولا ترتعب    لان الرب الهك معك حيثما تذهب
لا تخف عندما يهجمك ابليس لا ترتعب عندما يزمجر عليك
 الكتاب المقدس قال :
 أن ابواب الجحيم لن تقوى عليها 
 ومن اروع واجمل تفسير لهذه الاية هو ان الكنيسة هي التي تهجم على الجحيم لتخلص ما قد هلك من يد ابليس اللعين
ما اروع خلاصك وسلطانك الذي وهبته لخائيفك
و ها نحن في هذه الايام وسط هجمة من هجمات ابليس 
المشكلة ليست مع الاسلام و المسلمين 
المشكلة الحقيقية هي حرب مع ابليس والحرب هذه هي  القوة الروحية الشريرة  التي تهيمن على ابناء المعصية ابناء الظلمة ولا يوجد غير الله لا يوجد غير منتصر واحد في هذه الحرب هو يسوع ابن الله 
 لانه اي شعب هو عظيم له آلهة قريبة منه كالرب الهنا في كل ادعيتنا اليه

يارب ليس لي سواك  في السماء وعلى الارض انت ترعاني انت منقذي وترس خلاصي
 لا تتركني يا رب يا الهي لا تبعد عني اسرع الى معونتي يا رب يا خلاصي اما انا فمسكين وبائس الرب يهتم بي عوني ومنقذي انت يا الهي لا تبطئ و عندما يضرب عدوي انت تحامي عني تحفظني تحت ظل جنحيك اثق في هذا ولن يقدر شئ ما أن يؤذيني .. سيدي .. نحوك أعينا  
انت قلت : ها انا قاطع عهدا قدام جميع شعبك افعل عجائب
 لم تخلق في كل الارض وفي جميع الامم  فيرى جميع الشعب الذي انت في وسطه فعل الرب ان الذي انا فاعله معك رهيب 
فاني اطرد الامم من قدامك واوسع تخومك  ولا يشتهي احد ارضك حين تصعد لتظهر امام الرب الهك
تشددوا وتشجعوا لا تخافوا ولا ترتاعوا من ملك اشور ومن كل الجمهور الذي معه لان معنا اكثر مما معه
لان عدونا معه ذراع بشر ومعنا الرب الهنا ليساعدنا ويحارب حروبنا
أما أمرتك    تشدد وتشجّع لا ترهب ولا ترتعب لان الرب الهك معك حيثما تذهب
لاتقلق.. لاتفكر كثيراً.. 
تذكر دائماً أن الله لن يغفل لحظة واحدة عن حمايتك فهو قال لاأهملك ولااتركك


----------



## ميرنا (8 سبتمبر 2006)

*صلاه جميله اوى يا فريد ميريى ليك علبها*


----------



## Coptic Man (21 سبتمبر 2006)

*الله بجد صلاة جميلة اوي يا اخ فريد

الرب يباركك*


----------



## girl_in_jesus (21 سبتمبر 2006)

ربنا يبارك حياتك يا فريد 

صلاه جميله


----------



## يا رب ساعدني (13 نوفمبر 2006)

الله يحميك يا اخ فريد 

صلاة فعلا بتبرد القلب


----------



## بيترالخواجة (8 ديسمبر 2006)

صلاة جميلة يا فريد الرب معاك 
الرب نورى وخلاصى من من اخاف الرب حصن حياتى من من ارتعب


----------



## استفانوس (16 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: لاتخف*

سلام ونعمة
اشكرر الاحبة على تشجيعهم
واصلي ان نكون كانا رجال صلاة
ففيها الشركة والثبات
وفيها ننقل الجبال ونحرك السماء
علمنا يارب ان نكون رجال صلاة


----------



## أرزنا (17 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: لاتخف*

سلام المسيح:

لن نخاف مادام ربنا من الموت قام


----------



## sara2003 (26 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: لاتخف*

:yaka:


----------



## sara2003 (26 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: لاتخف*

الصلاة جميله وتمسى القلوب وتدخل للعماق ونعرفنا ان ربنا قادر على كل شئ


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (26 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: لاتخف*

الله جميلة قوى قوى قوى يا استاذ استفانوس

ميرسى جدآ

ربنا يعوضك و يباركك​


----------



## rose24 (26 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: لاتخف*

*شكرا شكرا على هذي الصلاة الي تشجع القلب المكسور
اميين يا رب الكون الذي لا تغفل ولا تنام عينك ترعاني دائما حيثما اكون..اميين*


----------



## استفانوس (26 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: لاتخف*

سلام ونعمة يسوع المسيح تكون معنا
اشكر كل الاخوة
الذين سجلو  حبهم للرب يسوع المسيح
واصلي ان يكون شوق قلوبنا 
على انتشال كل انسان من قبضة ابليس
ليختبر الفرح الحقيقي


----------



## assyrian girl (26 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: لاتخف*

thx alot its very nice and God blesss u


----------



## fayse_f (27 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: لاتخف*

تذكر دائماً أن الله لن يغفل لحظة واحدة عن حمايتك فهو قال لاأهملك ولن اتركك
اخي الحبيب كم هي جميلة كلماتك لقد اسعدتني بهذة الكلمات الرب يحفظك من عدو الخير
يحارب عنكم وانتم تصمتون __________________ الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## +++حنين+++ (2 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: لاتخف*

*امين
صلاه جميله اوى
ميرسى كتير
+++ حنين +++​*


----------



## maramero (4 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: لاتخف*

شكرا علي الكلمات الجميل
ربنا يباركك و يعوض تعبك
ان الهنا اله قوي ترس لنا  و يحمينا من اي خطر او شر
----------------------------
كن مطمئن جدا جدا و لا تفكر في الامر كثيرا بل دع الامر لمن بيده الامر
الرب نوري و خلاصي ممن اخاف
الق علي الرب همك


----------



## استفانوس (4 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: لاتخف*

سلام ونعمة
اشكر الاحباء الطيبين
والرب يبارك الجميع


----------

